# Beads of rice bracelet for BS300... arrived with pictures.



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

When I purchased my BS300 at the beginning of the year (just a few days past new years if I remember correctly), I remember the rep telling me the bracelet was a few months off. A few months turned into approximately 9, but in the end, the bracelet is now available and I jumped on one immediately.

The beads-of-rice bracelet is very similar to the one found on the DOXA 5000T, except it is thicker and wider. The clasp is the corporate Synchron/DOXA adjustable-ratcheting version, again in a wider design than the DOXA which has a 21mm lug vs the 24mm lug on the BS300. Because of the very short lugs on the BS300, the bracelet has straight ends without fitted endlinks, and I fine with that. The BS300 bracelet tapers ever so slightly, but the clasp is 24mm, so the tapering is for the links to fit into the clasp (I would still it a "non-tapering" 24mm bracelet, for what its worth).

The bracelet is sized with the supplied hex wrenches, but I found this to be challenging since the wrenches have somewhat rounded tips and do not fit as tightly into the shallow screws (which come with loctite from the factory). I ended up using a hex tool that came with my H2O Kalmar (the screwdriver looking tool seen in the pictures - I'd advise folks to try to find one of these - other companies other than H2O also supply it such as Benarus I think). If I had fiddled with the hex bars for a while longer, maybe I could have gotten them to loosen the screws, but after fiddling for 40 minutes, I decided to try out a different tool.

One more thing - the bracelet is incredibly long to begin with - about the longest watch bracelet I've ever seen. I removed quite a few links - I estimate in stock form the bracelet might fit a 10 or 11 inch wrist. The links on the bracelet are all removable, so it can fit very small wrists as well. I love it when the bracelet is completely adjustable like this - better than those that only have a few links at the end near the clasp as being removable, since I like to remove more links from the bottom side vs the top side so the clasp sits square in the middle of my wrist.

Bottom line, a great beads of rice bracelet for the BS300 (or any other 24mm lug watch you might own).

Onto the pictures!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Eric...BoR looks great on the BS300:-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks as sturdy as the watch - Well Done!


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks pretty nice!

I did not see an "order" button on their web site.

How are you ordering them?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I absolutely love the combined look of the 300 and the beads of rice bracelet. The watch is a beast and your new bracelet only reinforces this look. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Great looking Combination Congrats. I like the looks of this bracelet alot.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the main reasons A/D did not make fitted end links on the bracelet, is due to the HRV being between the lugs, as shown in his attached pic. The HRV is not flush w/ the case.


----------



## Jeff T (Oct 13, 2006)

arutlosjr11 said:


> One of the main reasons A/D did not make fitted end links on the bracelet, is due to the HRV being between the lugs, as shown in his attached pic. The HRV is not flush w/ the case.


That would have been costly having two specifically designed/machined endlinks. Not to mention the inevitable, someone wouldn't notice, have a terrible time trying to assemble and I think you know the rest of the story.

The postman is bringing my 300 today, I'm camped out on the front stoop with an umbrella in the rain!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff, I can understand your anticipation haveing been there many many times. Enjoy your 300.



Jeff T said:


> That would have been costly having two specifically designed/machined endlinks. Not to mention the inevitable, someone wouldn't notice, have a terrible time trying to assemble and I think you know the rest of the story.
> 
> The postman is bringing my 300 today, I'm camped out on the front stoop with an umbrella in the rain!!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

White Mule said:


> Looks pretty nice!
> 
> I did not see an "order" button on their web site.
> 
> How are you ordering them?


Contact AD via the email on their website. It is a special order item, even though it is listed as an accessory.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah.. thanks for putting those photos up Eric. It looks quite different on the watch. B


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Eric, thanks for the pics, it is great to finally see some picks of the end links and clasp. The 300 looks perfect on the BOR bracelet. |> |>


----------



## marley.j (Jul 2, 2016)

cool watch!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Wish they made this in DLC


----------

